

"Currently we don't have time for due diligence" - amirmc
http://www.ventureblog.com/2011/03/currently-we-dont-have-time-for-due-dilligence.html

======
thegato
dude doesn't need money and founder is socially awkward. that describes every
funded startup. don't see why there is such dismay. at least he didn't show up
wearing a bath robe with sean parker in tow.

